
Why can't I write the word 'tv' on the iOS Messages app? - nstj
https://github.com/tomj/iphone_tv_messages
======
thealistra
Those kinds of things are done on Bloom filters and maybe you got a false
positive.

Try typing tv 6 times in notes app, correcting every time. it should fix
itself.

------
sundaeofshock
Interesting gif. However, I don't have any problem with "tv" on my iPhone.
Maybe something you corrected on the past?

~~~
nstj
That would have been my thought too but it's a new 6S

------
Paulods
In your dictionary someone might have changed an autocorrect from TV to Rv...

~~~
nstj
Nice! I know that can happen from standard auto-correct usage , it's just that
this is a fresh iOS install on a fresh device, I haven't used the word Rv any
time lately, and there are definitely no other people who use my phone, and it
just started doing it for no reason. Viva la autocorrect!

~~~
brent_maxwell
I wonder if on a fresh install with no previous data to work with if it
chooses the word alphabetically? RV does come before TV.

------
Turing_Machine
No problem here on 9.1 (13B143).

~~~
nstj
I'm 13B143 too. Weird.

